# Welches php Framework (inkl. Framework-Übersicht)



## rethus (1. November 2007)

Auf der Webseite: http://masterbootrecord.de/blog/Auf...PHP-Application-Framework_2005-11-21_169.html
findet man eine recht gute Übersicht über PHP_Frameworks.

Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, ob jemand noch andere Übersichten kennt, die die Frameworks direkt mit den entsprechenden Funktionen vergleicht.... 

Wie finde ich heraus, welches Framework für mich das beste ist?


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (1. November 2007)

Hm also ich nutze selbst das Zend Framework und bin recht zufrieden. Ich finde es gar nicht so wichig, wie gut gut eine Funktion im Vergleich zu einer anderen ist, sondern vorallem die Dokumentationen und Hilfen isnd wichtig. Code Beispiele, Tutorials. Das sind finde ich viel wichtigere Dinge.

Und das, meine ich, ist beim schnell wachsenden Zend Framework sehr gut.

Leider kann ich dir keine genaue Übersicht geben. Aber ich würde einfach Google nutzen und mir die ganzen Docus der Frameworks reinziehen.


----------



## tobias_petry (1. November 2007)

stimmt, das Zend-Framework ist echt genial und sau durchdacht die ganzen Klassen, und die Doku ist auch 1a


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. November 2007)

Ist halt Zend ..


----------



## MiNiMaG (2. November 2007)

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Zend und einigen anderen Frameworks aus, aber eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von ihnen.

Selbst ist der Mann! 

Eigene Klassen und Funktionen sind immer besser, einerseits zum lernen und andererseits da man nur so höchste Flexibilität und Kompatibilität erreicht.

Naja, Meinungen sind verschieden, dies ist jedenfalls meine.


----------



## rethus (2. November 2007)

Habt Ihr ein paar Dokus zum Zend-Framewiork?

Ich bin immer ein großer Freund von CHM-Hilfe-Dateien (auch wenn ich nur Linux nutze  )
Zudem lege ich mir die Sachen dann gerne in meinen Ordner Bibliothek ab... meine persönliche Knowlegebase.

Wenn Ihr ein paar links zu brauchbaren Dokus in deutsch über Zend habt, postet die hier bitte.

Danke


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (13. November 2007)

Mit ein bisschen verspätung aber hier:

http://www.zfforum.de/
http://devzone.zend.com/tutorials
http://www.ralfeggert.de/

Ich arbeite jedoch gerade mit CI (CodeIgniter). Ich will mal schauen, was das so bietet, da mir das ZF größtenteils etwas überladen ist.

Es bietet zu viele Funktionen die ich wohl nie nutzen werde.


----------



## Radhad (13. November 2007)

Dann stören sie doch auch nicht  bzw. die Klassen nehmen nur ein Kibibyte Speicherplatz weg...


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (13. November 2007)

Nein darum geht's nicht.

Allein der Dispatcher vom ZF nimmt mir zu vil platz weg. bzw zu viel laufzeit.

das ist alles unnötig und ich steh halt nicht auf unnötig^^


----------



## Nils Hitze (13. November 2007)

Eigene Klassen, ehrlich schön und gut, aber hey muss ich das Rad immer neu erfinden. Kein Thema, ich hab selbst genug Code da draussen und kaum eine Klasse verschont die mir in die Finger viel (3rdparty) aber ein gutes Framework kann ich einfach ergänzen und bekomme den gewünschten Effekt.


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (14. November 2007)

Ja,

das mit dem Rad stimmt natürlich, aber ich rede ja nicht von selbst alles neu machen.

Ich rede lediglich von einem Umstieg.

Wenn ich gemeint war


----------

